

T-Mobile Poland Officially Accepts Bitcoin Top-Ups - nvk
http://www.t-mobile.pl/pl/dlaciebie/obsluga-klienta/doladuj-konto

======
dustcoin
They are offering a 20% bonus on purchases with BTC.
[https://inpay.pl/doladowanie-t-mobile-bitcoin/](https://inpay.pl/doladowanie-
t-mobile-bitcoin/)

~~~
nvk
Now that's an advantage.

Screenshot [https://i.imgur.com/hovKLm9.png](https://i.imgur.com/hovKLm9.png)

------
bjackman
Cool. Does anyone have any insight into why T-Mobile Poland in particular
might be interested in accepting Bitcoin?

~~~
anon_acc_123
I've noticed some international companies (and T-Mobile especially) use Poland
as a testing ground for some interesting new solutions. It's a sufficiently
large and developed country to provide a credible test sample, but at the same
time insignificant enough (compared to Western Europe or US) to be able to
write off any losses (financial or PR) in case of failure.

------
tomcam
Bitcoin is more volatile than state currency. Do large institutions that
accept it have some kind of hedging strategy?

~~~
onetallnerd
Yep, they convert it all using a payment processor or keep a small percentage,
no risk. State currencies are volatile too. Just look at the Euro.

~~~
camera_guy
Exactly. I would assume most using this strategy have the BTC payments
converted to fiat at the time of purchase. Others might opt to keep it as BTC,
which is fine and an assumed risk.

------
JamyDev
Belgian Mobile ISP Mobile Vikings has allowed Bitcoin top-ups for a while now
:)

[https://mobilevikings.be/en/help/top-up-sim/How-can-I-top-
up...](https://mobilevikings.be/en/help/top-up-sim/How-can-I-top-up-my-SIM-
card/)

